# Michigans only know wolverine dies!



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

This is a bummer for sure. Especially after they just found one on Manitou Island. 



> The wolverine state is back to being wolverine-less.
> 
> Michigan's only known wolverine was found dead Saturday in the Minden City State Game Area in Sanilac County.
> 
> Steve Noble, assistant principal of Deckerville High School, has been researching the 28-pound female with Jeff Ford, a science teacher, since it was discovered in February 20


http://www.thetimesherald.com/artic...y-wild-wolverine-found-dead-in-Sanilac-County


----------

